# AngelFins at the London show



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We just wanted to let you guys know that we will be vendors at the London Fall Show and Auction in Dorchester on September 29th. 
This time we will have our new bundle of joy with us and we will not be able to bring with us as many items as last year. If you want to ensure that we have what you were looking for, I would suggest to submit a preorder through our website. 
Thank you.

We have a few deals this month, one of them is 20% OFF on Current Satellite LED + lights

Hope to see you in London on the 29th.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see the little one.

Congratulations!!!.

What's the cut-off for placing orders to P/U at the London Auction/Show?


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you Scott. Hopefully she is going to be in a good mood on Sunday and we will be able to stay there for a few hours.

The cut off is Saturday at 1 p.m..


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

jarmilca said:


> Thank you Scott. Hopefully she is going to be in a good mood on Sunday and we will be able to stay there for a few hours.
> 
> The cut off is Saturday at 1 p.m..


K. I'll get my order in this eve..

Thanks


----------

